# Nooooo....webs?????



## Roddy (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh my, please no...I'm checking the trichs on my Big Band daily, she's close to ready. Yesterday, the leaves were clear of anything, today I see tiny web-like strings going from trich to trich...not a lot of them, maybe one little string between two trichs on several of the leaves.

This surely means mites??? I don't see any damage at all on any leaves, only what looks like normal nute def for a plant of her age, she's green mostly...and no evident webs on her...but I did see one on one of the other plants, could be a regular spider though?

IF these are mites (I did think I saw something jet across one of the leaves, but if t was a mite, they can literally fly) what should my next steps be considering this:

1) Big Band is days from harvest, maybe a week tops...pluck her now or make sure...and how do I make sure other than the gut feeling those webs on about 70% of the leaves I've checked?

2) Train Wreck is in week 3 and has plenty of pretty buds forming nicely.

3) OG and LSD are in 1st week.

Any help here would be appreciated and realize, I am FREAKING OUT as I type....literally!


----------



## Roddy (Mar 26, 2011)

I should add I have checked many leaves on the bottom side and have not seen anything.


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 26, 2011)

you wont see them with the naked eye.

get down low below the plant and look up at the plant and canopy, i found it easier to see them like that.


----------



## Roddy (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm looking through scope magnified at 60x and 100x, I've looked at many leaves on bottom and other than a web here and there, I see nothing moving!

Am pulling the Band out so I can inspect very close...


----------



## AluminumMonster (Mar 26, 2011)

Nouvellechef swears by floramite. I wouldnt worry about the bigband but the others are still young enough that you could hit them with the juice.


----------



## Roddy (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm not seeing anything other than the webs, but I am going to chop the big band and keep extra close watch on the others for now. I'd hate to treat them without reason, but they seem to move very fast (if the webs are an indicator), so I hate to leave the big band as she is most vulnerable.

Thoughts?


----------



## benamucc (Mar 26, 2011)

i'm all about the liquid lady bug!  

when i've seen them get to 'web' stage...well it's never pretty...


----------



## Roddy (Mar 26, 2011)

That's where I am lost...there's absolutely no sign of them, no damage at all....


----------



## benamucc (Mar 26, 2011)

thats good news for the home team.  if you're that close to harvest, i'd give them a shot of some kind of control, but at this point you're just looking to slow them, not rid them.  i say that IMO b/c i don't think you want to hose down those buds, just mist em.  i like to follow up with fresh water misting for the next few days too.  make sure you have good airflow = no rot.  

some people (i think it's THG) swears by wiping off the leaves with a sponge, mild soap solution?  THG you there??


----------



## Roddy (Mar 26, 2011)

I looked this plant over with a magnifying glass and a scope, I can't find anything other than the web-looking strings. I am going to wait. I have a hydro just down the road, will buy some mite stuff, but holding off on anyting until i can be sure.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 26, 2011)

Roddy if your 100% sure you don't see mites, I would give the plant a cold shower(like a soaking rain) and watch closely. The cold water will wash then off and raise your humidity for a short period. this will help to kill any mites if they are there.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 26, 2011)

preventative maintaince is a key to any truly successful grow.

do you own a good digital camera and know how to set it to macro?


----------



## Roddy (Mar 26, 2011)

Here's the thing, my son tells me he wiped the fan down...and the webby-looking lint coming off it blows right into the room, circulating straight to the corner where the big band sits!

I like the idea of doing the shower and raising humidity, I could also let the temp drop drastically tonight by turning off the heater, room would drop to around 55f...a little purple would be fine and it won't hurt the others...will it?

OG, my camera is worthless and the one that is decent isn't available right now. I pulled the band out to the front, will give her a good shower and set her in front of the fan to dry her back off...rot being a big concern since these nugs are tight!

THANKS to all for the responses, was hard to keep calm at first there. Still on edge and ready to just chop and go from there, she isn't too far away...but will try to stay calm LOL

Am pulling out into natural light to try for some pics....


----------



## guerillaweedfare (Mar 26, 2011)

I wouldn't be freaking out over this Roddy...seems like a normal spider found its way into your warm grow room which I have found before in mine. 

I would however use some floramite or something on your other plants now to make sure you don't have them in the future...also make sure you humidity level isn't too low. when I had mites in the past it was when my humidity level was around 16%

best of luck Roddy!...i hate mites


----------



## Roddy (Mar 26, 2011)

OK, I warned you this camera is junk...this is the best I could do!



 This is the only leaf showing anything.


 Same leaf, not sure if any better...


 Notice the leaves kinda curling up, and note the edges of the leaves?


 Not sure if you can make out the curling leaves in this or not....


 The leaf closest to the camera shows the edges curling and being "serrated"?


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 26, 2011)

Pics are so foggy...but No mites as far as i can tell. Im thinking its nute lockout and defic. id chop it. its probably not going to get better and it looks pretty far.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 26, 2011)

Don't spray anything right before harvest. It is better to smoke mites then poison. I don't think that is what your dealing with. I know the panic of mites though. Breathe.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 26, 2011)

Yea much better to wash it in shower with cold water real good then spray it with anything while its this far


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 26, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Here's the thing, my son tells me he wiped the fan down...and the webby-looking lint coming off it blows right into the room, circulating straight to the corner where the big band sits!
> 
> ....


 
I would bet that is the culprit and what you were seeing.  When I have had mites I see damage to the leves before I start to see webs.  I also don't just see one little web line going from a trich to another trich and that is it.  I'm guessing you are seeing dust particles or hair or whatever blew off the fan.  I run my big box fan in my grow closet 24/7 and after each grow I have to take it outside and use a can of compressed air to blow all the dust off the fan blades.  It goes everywhere and I think that might be what happened when your son cleaned the fan.


-SSF-


----------



## Roddy (Mar 26, 2011)

THANKS again all, I am much better now! 

OG, you say it's pretty far along and won't get better...will giving it another few days make a difference or chop now...I have a few extra hours now anyway lol

Nute lock-out = PH??

I agree Sensi, this was the thing that threw me most. One day nothing, the next webs and not even a bit of damage! Glad this is all that it was....


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 26, 2011)

Nute lockout is due to pH. Deficiency is a lack of something to begin with. A few days wont make a big difference. A week might but then that is up to you. Id chop it or just put it outside. Since its a herm..."I" would kill it.


----------



## Roddy (Mar 26, 2011)

Herm??


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 26, 2011)

i JUST realized it was another thread lol

guerillaweedfare's


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 26, 2011)

I think you can relax.  If you do not see mites, you do not have them.  By the time they get to the visible web stage, you can see them with your naked eye if you have them.  They are "The Borg".

And no, I am not the one who wipes each leaf off.  I give cold showers and use Forbid for spider mite infestations.


----------



## Roddy (Mar 27, 2011)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> i JUST realized it was another thread lol
> 
> guerillaweedfare's



WHEW...thought you might have seen something in those pics I had missed!!!


----------



## Roddy (Mar 27, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I think you can relax.  If you do not see mites, you do not have them.  By the time they get to the visible web stage, you can see them with your naked eye if you have them.  They are "The Borg".
> 
> And no, I am not the one who wipes each leaf off.  I give cold showers and use Forbid for spider mite infestations.



A bit of med intake and meditation in the bud room has me back down and relaxed, THANKS!!!

Cold shower and Forbid will be the course if and when the borg does show!

THANKS to all, this was a scare that almost ended with pre-mature chopping...not that that would have been a huge loss since she is almost done, but.... THANKS for talking me down all!!!!!


----------



## guerillaweedfare (Mar 27, 2011)

nice lookin buds you got there Roddy...I feel like I can smell them through the computer. definitely gonna  be a good smoke :ccc:


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 27, 2011)

guerillaweedfare said:
			
		

> nice lookin buds you got there Roddy...I feel like I can smell them through the computer. definitely gonna  be a good smoke :ccc:



I bet you could... Smell harder man.... get closer to the screen.... SMELLL IT!!!!!!


----------

